# Huawei E5186 Cat6 wireless router



## Bing (Aug 11, 2014)

I got the latest Huawei E5186 4G router with the E5186s-61a version.  It is really better than my current Huawei B593s-22 router. It is expensive, but it deserve it! Both of them work with the same LTE frquency FDD DD800/900/1800/2100/2600MHz,TDD 2600MHz. However, the E5186 4G router is a LTE CAT6 router which could support download speed up to 300Mbps, really powerful!


----------



## cutesunita21 (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks for info


----------



## JessicaJones (Apr 6, 2016)

cutesunita21 said:


> thanks for info



I just bought a HUAWEI E5186 and got a pair of antenna for free, which works really fast and cool!


----------

